# Rescue Maltese Listed on Craigslist



## onedebora (Dec 26, 2007)

If anyone is interested in adopting a maltese, Craigslist is great source to locate maltese in need of rescuing! I found the following pretty girl listed in AZ:




















"My names Zuzy. 
Im a cute little Maltese, who is a bit shy but I will warm up to you with a little patience and a lot of love. 
Unfortunately, my time is quickly running out. The shelter where I am at is running out of space. I only have 6 days left before I scheduled for euthanasia. 
If you would like to take me home I can be found at the Santa Cruz County Animal Care & Control located 1368 N Hohokam Drive in Nogales, AZ. 
Contact tel: 520-761-7860 
Contact name: Ricardo Cortinas 
Contact email: [email protected] 
Thank you!"


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

This is so sad. There must be a maltese rescue in arizona.


----------



## onedebora (Dec 26, 2007)

Here's another located in Texas:









"***3rd Party Post*** If you are interested in Maxx, you should call or visit: 
City of Arlington Animal Services Division 
5920 W. Pioneer Parkway 
Arlington, TX 76013 
Phone: 817-451-3436 

* Animal: Dog 
* Breed: Maltese[Mix] 
* Sex: Male 
* Age: Adult 
* Size: Small 
* ID: 4388727 
There is no info on this guy on petfinder , but he sure looks like he could use a new owner who is going to give him some TLC. 

Adoption Fee is $7, Rabies coupons $10, Alter coupons $30 Microchip $8, Core Vaccine $8. Arlington Residents pay city license fee (altered animal) $7 and city license fee (unaltered animal) $12."


----------



## onedebora (Dec 26, 2007)

Granite Bay, CA:











"Reply to: [email protected]
Date: 2008-04-21, 4:10PM PDT


A Mother 12 yrs and daughter 10 years to good home. These girls are fully housetrained and very affectionate. They need a nice home to spend their senior years, although they very much have a young personality with plenty of energy. They must go together. Mom is 7 lbs, and daughter is 5 lbs. These dogs are complete angels. There will be a 50$ rehoming fee to ensure a good home. 
Interested families please respond with information regarding your situation and any details you feel would be important. 

This pic was taken before they were groomed!"


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> This is so sad. There must be a maltese rescue in arizona.[/B]



That would be me.

I've spoken to Mary and I will make the call tomorrow morning.


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

this breaks my heart...how can people be so negligent! :smcry:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=567177
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Granite Bay, CA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are in CA... Where is this at relative to where you live?

Have you ever considered joining rescue and getting a little more involved han just looking at ads on Craigslist (not that there is anything wrong with that)? Seriously... 

Here is the info http://malteserescue.homestead.com/volunteering.html 

There is a great need for foster familes but even if you can not do that long term... how about joining so you can help stop this sort of thing. Perhaps go pick up the Maltese and coordinate transportation to someone who can do the fostering?


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I am moving this thread to Rescue, which is the proper place for it. We shall see if I can do it correctly this time...


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=567177
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was going to say our Arizona Angels are Steve and Peg ... Zuzy is very sweet looking, I wonder how old she is ?


----------



## onedebora (Dec 26, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=567187
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would LOVE to do more to help these animals. Unfortunately, I work 40-60 hours per week and do not have the time these precious pups need and deserve. In case anyone is wondering, my own pup is cared for by my mom and husband during my work hours. I also have Property Owner Association rules that dictate that I have no more than two dogs and I am at my limit.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=567199
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I work 40 hours a week too and my wife and I have 3 dogs, which is the most Scottsdale allows me to have. I have told them I do foster care and while I do sometimes have more than 3, they are temporary and that it is usually a case of saving the dogs life.

I was actually an item on the city council mtg one evening. I had statements from my neighbors and I was granted an exemption.

Problems have solutions...

:biggrin:


----------



## onedebora (Dec 26, 2007)

Wow! That's great! Where there is a will, there is a way!

I didn't start this thread to be scrutinized....I was just attempting to seek help for these dogs that are currently in need of homes. I have noticed that some people have asked how they can adopt a low-cost maltese and I was trying to be helpful. Sorry I can't do more.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I am going to contact whoever posted on Craigslist about the Granite Bay dogs. Often people around here who post on Craigslist _are_ rescuers (although perhaps not 501c3 organizations or even "organizations" as such). It's possible they are not in danger. 

From personal expience in the general geographic area, I've seen Maltese being competed for - practically fought over - at our city shelter!  And I was one of the participants. :shocked: There's one I have my eye on right now, but I won't divulge the whereabouts.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Wow! That's great! Where there is a will, there is a way!
> 
> I didn't start this thread to be scrutinized....I was just attempting to seek help for these dogs that are currently in need of homes. I have noticed that some people have asked how they can adopt a low-cost maltese and I was trying to be helpful. Sorry I can't do more.[/B]


and I'm not actually trying to be critical either... 

What I am trying to do though is trying to point out that there are many many ways to help besides just fostering. For instance, if you were willing to help in the transportation of a dog, as an example.

Whatever the case, I do want to thank you for calling my attention to these dogs. We have the CA dog covered and the AZ dog and I have contacted some of my group in TX and hopefully we will have that one covered too!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> I am going to contact whoever posted on Craigslist about the Granite Bay dogs. Often people around here who post on Craigslist _are_ rescuers (although perhaps not 501c3 organizations or even "organizations" as such). It's possible they are not in danger.
> 
> From personal expience in the general geographic area, I've seen Maltese being competed for - practically fought over - at our city shelter!  And I was one of the participants. :shocked: There's one I have my eye on right now, but I won't divulge the whereabouts. [/B]


Thanks!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Granite Bay, CA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm thinking these two seniors are "owner" surrenders.

You should contact her with information on Rescue, as she seems to need
help re-homing family dogs. Let me tell you, two seniors are not in popular
demand. I'm afraid she will end up taking them to the shelter, where most 
seniors are euthanized within days.

This may also be a rescue organization. Hard to tell.

Let me know what you find out, or if you would like to put her in touch with me.

I absolutely love the seniors. :wub: 

EDIT: I had walked away before finishing my response, and just noticed
the other responses. :brownbag:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

_ Just got this message from Doreen

_


> Steve, My friend went down and saved her. She already has a new family and has been to the vet, she only had days left, when the nice man at the shelter put her on craigs list.
> Sweet Pea & Charlie Chaplin - Fosters</span>[/i]
> _[/B]_


_

Doreen is a member of Northcentral Maltese Rescue (though she does not post here) so the AZ Maltese has already been saved!!

:chili: :chili: :aktion033: :aktion033: 

Darn we are good... :wacko1: :smrofl: 
_


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> _Just got this message from Doreen
> 
> QUOTE_





> Steve, My friend went down and saved her. She already has a new family and has been to the vet, she only had days left, when the nice man at the shelter put her on craigs list.
> Sweet Pea & Charlie Chaplin - Fosters</span>[/i]
> _[/B]_


_

Doreen is a member of Northcentral Maltese Rescue (though she does not post here) so the AZ Maltese has already been saved!!

:chili: :chili: :aktion033: :aktion033: 

Darn we are good... :wacko1: :smrofl: 
_
[/B][/QUOTE]


Doreen ROCKS!!! :rockon: 

Way to go everyone!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=567238
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_

Doreen is a member of Northcentral Maltese Rescue (though she does not post here) so the AZ Maltese has already been saved!!

:chili: :chili: :aktion033: :aktion033: 

Darn we are good... :wacko1: :smrofl: 
_
[/B][/QUOTE]


Doreen ROCKS!!! :rockon: 

Way to go everyone!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Doreen also came down Saturday and she now has Rita and Frisky Deb. We are keeping her busy... :biggrin:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=567240
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doreen ROCKS!!! :rockon: 

Way to go everyone!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Doreen also came down Saturday and she now has Rita and Frisky Deb. We are keeping her busy... :biggrin: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Poor Doreen...bless her heart. I'm guessing she won't have time to help me
with my Quickbooks-Accounting-Sales Tax questions :HistericalSmiley: 

I'll give her a few days to settle down.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> _ Just got this message from Doreen
> 
> QUOTE_





> Steve, My friend went down and saved her. She already has a new family and has been to the vet, she only had days left, when the nice man at the shelter put her on craigs list.
> Sweet Pea & Charlie Chaplin - Fosters</span>[/i]
> _[/B]_


_

Doreen is a member of Northcentral Maltese Rescue (though she does not post here) so the AZ Maltese has already been saved!!

:chili: :chili: :aktion033: :aktion033: 

Darn we are good... :wacko1: :smrofl: 
_
[/B][/QUOTE]

Excellent news!!!!!!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Steve and Peg so glad you did not have to go all the way to Nogalas to save that baby. I see you are freeing up your home for more rescues.
Thank you both for all you do. :wub:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Steve and Peg so glad you did not have to go all the way to Nogalas to save that baby. I see you are freeing up your home for more rescues.
> Thank you both for all you do. :wub:[/B]


Deborah...

You are one lucky women...


I was actually looking for your name to PM you to ask if I could talk you into getting this dog, which I would pick up this weekend... :biggrin: You are one lucky person...


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> If anyone is interested in adopting a maltese, Craigslist is great source to locate maltese in need of rescuing! I found the following pretty girl listed in AZ:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See Deborah - what you did was great - you helped by alerting about the dog in AZ and now she was spared just days from being killed.

Way to go !!!!!!!!! For that you should feel great :thumbsup: 

Good job Steve - you're getting quite professional at this !!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I haven't received a response from the person who posted on craigslist about the two older Maltese in Granite Bay. Besides expressing interest in the dogs, I asked some general questions, such as whether the poster was rescue and if the dogs had any health problems. Maybe that put them off responding to me.  

Maybe I will send them another email from my other email address. 

But anybody else is welcome to try to get a response from them.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

SM rocks!!!!!!!!!!!! Another baby saved :chili: :chili: :chili: Way to be on the lookout!! :aktion033:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=567169
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was not me who found the maltese on Craig's List it was onedebora. Steve I'm an hour away from Nogalas but would have tried to help if I could.
I do have to tell you that I got excused from jury duty in Tucson because I get lost so easily and I told them it was unsafe for me to drive in strange places at night. Downtown Tucson is such a mess. If you need help again I will certainly try.
Deborah


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=567252
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep - thanks - I did actually mean OneDebora


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

The Granite Bay, (Northern) California senior Maltese were still on craigslist - sacramento as of this evening. I have never heard from the poster.

It would be nice if someone else could contact the person and find out what is up about them. Like I wrote, I may not have been sufficiently diplomatic and enthusiastic about the dogs ... 



And in the meantime, things are changing all the time-- My "vacancy" may be filled tomorrow (by a supposed Maltese mix that I don't think really is very high percentage Maltese ... if at all ... but she's cute anyway


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

This whole thread just made me burst out in tears. Steve, Peg, Deb, and everyone else involved, you rock!!!!! :rockon:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

i agree, you guys are amazing and so awesome :aktion033:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

You guys are all great. :thumbsup:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I haven't received a response from the person who posted on craigslist about the two older Maltese in Granite Bay. Besides expressing interest in the dogs, I asked some general questions, such as whether the poster was rescue and if the dogs had any health problems. Maybe that put them off responding to me.
> 
> Maybe I will send them another email from my other email address.
> 
> But anybody else is welcome to try to get a response from them.[/B]


I've been in contact with Mary (the owner) of these two seniors.

She has three seniors, but has to move, and the apartment only allows
one doggie. So she's keeping the oldest girl, who recently had surgery.

I'll hear back from her later today.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Northcentral Maltese Rescue for Seniors in the Western US...??



Doesn't exactly flow off the toungue there Deb... I believe we need to give some thought to what you call your new organization. :HistericalSmiley: :aktion033: 



By the way... great job!!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> Northcentral Maltese Rescue for Seniors in the Western US...??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NMR/SWUS


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Deb, I'm glad you and she got in touch! 

I am bringing a new doggie into my home as of tonight (or tomorrow a.m.) but if there's anything I can do to help short of keeping them lomg-term myself, let me know. I live in Sacramento.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=568263
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh I'm SURE I will remember THAT acronym!! :smpullhair:


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Yea, I couldn't believe they had some here in Dallas on CL. Alot of them were just babies, I felt sooo bad for them. Hopefully they will get a forever home. If my husband would let me, I would save one.


----------



## onedebora (Dec 26, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=567600
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was not me who found the maltese on Craig's List it was onedebora. Steve I'm an hour away from Nogalas but would have tried to help if I could.
I do have to tell you that I got excused from jury duty in Tucson because I get lost so easily and I told them it was unsafe for me to drive in strange places at night. Downtown Tucson is such a mess. If you need help again I will certainly try.
Deborah
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yep - thanks - I did actually mean OneDebora
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you! It looks like things are going to work out for these babies with the help of SM members! :aktion033:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Deb, or anyone else -- 

I see that the ad for the Granite Bay, California dogs is no longer on craigslist. Does anyone know what happened to them? Are they in rescue? 

My new 5 year old shelter doggie is fitting in well with my others, but I still worry about those senior maltese--In fact I think I dreamed about them.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Deb, or anyone else --
> 
> I see that the ad for the Granite Bay, California dogs is no longer on craigslist. Does anyone know what happened to them? Are they in rescue?
> 
> My new 5 year old shelter doggie is fitting in well with my others, but I still worry about those senior maltese--In fact I think I dreamed about them. [/B]



I PM'd you


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Got it.  I'll check my messages again from time to time.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

??????


----------



## onedebora (Dec 26, 2007)

NEW AD:










PJ was surrendered by his owner to the Memphis Animal Shelter. He is about six years old, neutered, 
housetrained, weighs about 9 lbs. PJ is adorable and loves women. He cannot be around children 
and he does not like men. He is very interested in walking on a leash, and sitting with his person. 
He does not mind the crate and loves his little cushy pillow. 
PJ would be best as an only dog. His rehoming fee is $75 
If you might be the right fit for a great little dog, contact Lisa @ 901-652-9781


----------



## onedebora (Dec 26, 2007)

Another ad listed 5/7 in East Brainerd TN:










Sadly, I am listing "Brodie" my white maltese up for adoption. He is a 2.5 year old pure white Maltese, I have papers on him you can have. He is excellent with children and lives indoors only ! He weighs only 4lbs 

Small adoption fee being asked 

Please contact Brandy 423.364.8713 or reply to email address 
[email protected]


----------



## onedebora (Dec 26, 2007)

May 1, located in Austin TX:














Please call the Town Lake animal center adoption hotline at: 512 972 6045, as I am just a volunteer who posts the ads, and cannot answer any questions. Thanks!  

TEDDY - ID#A507932 

I am a neutered male, white Maltese. 

I am estimated to be 9 years old. 

I have been at the shelter since Apr 30, 2008.


----------



## onedebora (Dec 26, 2007)

> NEW AD:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one looks so sad that it breaks my heart. :smcry:  rayer:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Granite Bay, CA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This email is from this gal. She sent it yesterday, but I was gone most of the day.
I'll call her tonight. See how it's going with these two:

Dear Debbie,

1st I want to thank you for being a wonderful person. 2nd, I don't remember if it applies but if it does "Happy Mothers" Day.

Since I last talked to you, someone has come through and adopted the girls. They both have a wonderful home. I am not totally sure on Dino, she was the mom and though the family is great, I am concerned that Monday when I go back to work the gentleman that took her will say he can't keep her. I say this because of her personality. She is bashful and requires understanding and much patience.

I received the sender paperwork from Mary Palmer and because I have one more old girl and believe Dino is coming back to me.....the question is would you be willing to take my old girl too? She is in good health other then she sleeps a lot. She is very perky in the morning and loves to play.

I know I am asking a lot and feel like a heel but I'm trying to do the best for my girls. I have been a mess since the other 2 left and my mind tells me to go get them back but they are in good hands. Tomorrow when I return to work, I will find out about Dino. Hopefully, I am wrong and she is doing great.

There is a God after all!!! I just have little faith. I am so grateful he is a forgiving God.

I will wait for an answer before filling out the paperwork.

Thank you.


----------

